# supplements to heal large intestinal inflammation



## viraj09 (Jun 19, 2014)

Please suggest me some common medication which repairs intestinal lining and reduces swelling


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I don't know Viraj... but I found this article:

http://breakingmuscle.com/nutrition/the-four-rs-how-to-restore-optimal-gut-health


----------



## alexolx123 (Dec 6, 2014)

"Vitamin A, zinc, omega-3 fats (fish oil), evening primrose oil, and glutamine all help repair the gut. We also use herbs like quercetin and turmeric to reduce inflammation and heal a leaky gut." - Dr Hyman


----------



## ClaireBee (Oct 3, 2014)

"Leaky gut" is a quack diagnosis made my "functional" medicine doctors, like Dr. Mark Hyman. All medical doctors are functional medicine doctors by the way, these doctors have just found a niche in the market of people who don't like to use drugs. They feed on these innocent people's fears and desire to heal naturally by perpetrating beliefs like "leaky gut" and "candida infections" to sell their books and products. I know, because I went to one here in Buffalo, who is an M.D. and a "functional" medicine doctor. She told me I had an inflamed gut and candida. One month of a crazy diet and hundreds of dollars of supplements later (zinc, L-glutamine, expensive fish oil capsules, medical food etc.) and I was feeling worst then when I started! Turns out the all the onions in the veggies I was eating were contributing to a case of gastritis I had in my stomach. Anywho, point I'm trying to make is you only need to repair your intestines if you have an inflammatory bowel disease, such as Crohn's or Ulcerative Colitis. IBS isn't caused by damage to your intestines.

If IBS is your diagnosis, your best bet is employing the help of a gastroenterologist, nutritionist, and possibly psychologist who are knowledgeable in the field of IBS.


----------

